# katsotaan, näkyykö häntä



## Jagorr

Hei! 
En harjoitellut suomea pitkään aikaan, siitä kysymys: miksi tässä lauseessa käytetään partitiivi, ei nominatiivi?
_Kiipeän puuhun. Katsotaan, näkyykö häntä. _
Näkyä on intransitiivinen verbi, siis _hän _täytyy olla lauseen subjekti, ja nominatiivissa. Vai ei?


----------



## Marko55

*Näkyä*-verbillä on monta merkitystä:
Kielitoimiston sanakirja

Lauseissa, joissa on *näkyä*-verbi, ei ole aina selvää subjektia:
Tästä *ei näy* järvelle.

_________________________________________________________________________
_Kiipeän puuhun. Katsotaan, näkyykö *häntä*._

Tässä esimerkissä *hän*-sana on merkitykseltään objekti. Vertaa näihin esimerkkeihin, joissa on *nähdä*-verbi:
a) Katsotaan, näemmekö *hänet*.
b) Katsotaan, näkeekö hän meidät.

Esimerkkilauseesi merkitys on lähempänä a-lausetta eli *hän*-sana on merkitykseltään objekti. Myös negatiivisessa lauseessa tulee partitiivi:
Näkyykö *häntä*?
*Häntä* ei näy.

*Näkyä*-verbi on kieliopin mukaan automatiivinen:
VISK - § 335 Refleksiivisiä johdoksia

Automatiivinen = sellaista ilmaiseva, joka tapahtuu itsestään tai ulkopuolisen tekijän vaikutuksesta ilman, että subjekti itse vaikuttaa asiaan
automatiivinen – Wikisanakirja


----------



## Maabdreo

Jos se on objekti, onko _*hänet *näkyy_ myös hyväksyttävä? Kuulostaa oudolta, mutta en osaa sanoa. 

Entä _*hän *näkyy_ (parempi?), jossa sana _hän _ei voi olla objekti, kuten opin edellisestä ketjusta?


----------



## Marko55

En sanonut vastauksessani, onko *häntä *subjekti vai objekti. Sanoin, että se on _*merkitykseltään objekti*_. Wikisanakirja määrittelee automatiivisen verbin siis näin:
sellaista ilmaiseva, joka tapahtuu itsestään tai ulkopuolisen tekijän vaikutuksesta *ilman, että subjekti itse vaikuttaa asiaan*

Tämän määritelmän mukaan sana on siis subjekti.

*Näkyä*-verbi on johdettu *nähdä*-verbistä:
(nähdä) + (yä) = näkyä
Näkeekö *hän*? / Can *he* see?
Näkyykö *häntä*? / Can *he* be seen?

Näkyykö *hänet*? (???)
Tämä lause ei kuulosta hyvältä.

Jos *hän*-pronomini on positiivisen lauseen alussa, se on nominatiivissa:
*Hän* näkyy olevan aika veijari. (Kielitoimiston sanakirja) (EI: *Häntä/Hänet*)
Kuten totesin, *näkyä*-verbillä on Kielitoimiston sanakirjan mukaan monta merkitystä. Tämä lause on englanniksi: _He *seems* to be ..._
_________________________________________________________________
Subjektin ja objektin määrittely ei ole suomen kielessä aina yksinkertaista. Esim. Maria Vilkuna sanoo omistuslauseesta kieliopissaan *Suomen lauseopin perusteet* (2000:341) seuraavasti:
Lausetyyppi _Sinulla on uudet kengät. _Erikoinen, koska adessiivitäydennys on selvästi subjektimaisempi kuin nominatiivi- tai partitiivi-NP.

Kielioppikirjan kirjoittaja käyttää tässä siis sanaa *subjektimaisempi*. Suomen kielioppi ei tunne adessiivisubjektia, joten *sinulla*-sanaa ei voida luokitella subjektiksi, vaikka se onkin merkitykseltään "subjektimaisempi" kuin *uudet kengät*.


----------

